# Das Youngtimer-Wiki: Links, Manuals, Kataloge, DIY, Datenbanken



## Fujisan (17. April 2015)

Dieser Thread ist als allgemeine Informationsquelle für alle Youngtimer-Enthusiasten gedacht. Hier findest du zahlreiche Verweise/Links auf Kataloge, "Do-it-Yourself"-Anleitungen, hilfreiche Datenbanken etc.

Dieses velophile (Link-)Sammelsurium lebt vom Mitmachen, insofern ist jeder IBC-User dazu angehalten, hilfreiche Netzfundstücke zu verlinken und/oder eigene "DIY"-Anleitungen einzustellen. Gelaber wird kommentarlos gelöscht.

Der Anstoß für diesen Thread geht auf @goofyfooter zurück - vielen Dank dafür.
_____________________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________

*LINKSAMMLUNG:*

www.BikePro.com
z.B. Vergleichstabelle klassischer Federgabeln: http://www.bikepro.com/products/forks/forktable.html

http://mtb-kataloge.de/
Inklusive diverser Manuals: http://mtb-kataloge.de/html/manuals.html

http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/parts.html

http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPages/Timeline.html

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer Archive/

http://www.retromtb.pl/katalogi.htm

http://wundel.com/

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

http://www.blackbirdsf.org/brake_obscura/mtb.html

http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Home.html

http://velobase.com/Default.aspx

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Tipps.htm

http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/Shimano/Gruppen.html

http://bernd.sluka.de/Fahrrad/Shimano/TM/

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/technik/

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Hauptseite

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/

http://equusbicycle.com/bike/index.html


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. April 2015)

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/ 

....alle möglichen Räder mit ihrer Originalausstattung - teils mit Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (18. April 2015)

Feine Sache Martin! 

Dieser Link funktioniert nicht: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer Archive/
Müsste der hier sein: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer Archive/

Schreib doch bitte noch ein paar Zeilen zu den Links, so ähnlich wie der Holger über mir.
Dann weiß man eher was einen erwartet und tut sich beim Suchen leichter.

Liebe Grüße Armin!

PS: Wer hat denn die jetzt Gewichtsdatenbank umgebaut? War das unbedingt nötig? Teils ja ganz nett, aber alle Fotos unschön beschnitten. In der Summe ist die neue Erscheinung nicht unbedingt ein Fortschritt.


----------



## goofyfooter (18. April 2015)

*http://equusbicycle.com/bike/index.html*

Exzellente, alphabetische Datenbank & Linksammlung - von A wie Aermet, Cannondale, Klein, Panasonic, True Temper bis Z wie Zeus.
Auch fuer Classic-Sektion sehr interessant!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Mai 2015)

http://www.goatsurfer.com/

Umfangreiche Katalogsammlung von Bike- und Komponentenherstellern aus der Classic&Youngtimer Epoche.


----------



## DrChaos (2. Juni 2015)

*http://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchBikes.aspx*

Preisermittlung im *Bicycle Blue Book* - zugleich ein Archiv für v.a. Youngtimer.
basiert auf Anzeigen und Verkäufen in den USA - eine wertvolle Quelle zu Preisermittlung und Ausstattungsmerkmalen. Wird ständig aktualisiert.


----------



## torquemada (20. Juni 2015)

http://www.vintagecannondale.com/


----------



## DrChaos (20. Juni 2015)

Für Kona YT Freunde, Bilder, Listenpreise, Geometriedaten und Ausstattungen.
http://www.klassickona.com/


----------



## Oscar1 (10. Juli 2015)

Bianchi
http://2velo.com/bianchi-bicycle-catalog-90s/#!

Katalog 2000
http://classiclightweights.net/italy/bianchi/2000-bianchi-catalogue/

Sollte jemand einen besseren Link zum 97 und/oder 98 Katalog haben, her damit


----------



## Prinzderdinge (4. August 2015)

[Edit 02.01.17] Ich habe die Weiterleitung entfernt, da die Seite, auf die verlinkt war, nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Fujisan/MOD

Sunn Kataloge von 1991 bis 2000


----------



## Spezi66 (1. September 2015)

http://www.totalbike.com/web/repair/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (23. September 2015)

http://www3.big.or.jp/~number-1/No.1_ShimanoRP.html

http://www.4bc.org/instruc/shimano/rapid_fire_shifter.html

http://d2rad.blogspot.de/search/label/GermanABC


----------



## Oscar1 (13. Oktober 2015)

Workshop 94

http://issuu.com/delius_klasing/docs/bike_workshop_94/1?e=1254941/3157364


----------



## Brainman (22. Dezember 2015)

Infos, Maße, Links, Technik usw. Nicht nur fürs MTB aber doch ganz brauchbar.
http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/Fahrradtechnik


----------



## Oscar1 (15. Januar 2016)

Kataloge:
http://www.retromtb.pl/katalogi.htm

Sram 1999 Manual
http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/1999 dtm mtb.pdf

FSA 2010 Tech Kat.
http://passthrough.fw-notify.net/do...s/pdf/FSA/FSA-Headset_Tech_Catalogue_2010.pdf

Know-How  Kassetten
http://www.radplan-delta.de/rennradtechnik/kassetten.html

MTB Racing Fotos 1990-2005 Malcom Fearon
http://www.malcolmfearon.com/-/galleries/bliss-images-mtb-archive


Sammlung Gabel Manuals
https://www.yumpu.com/user/my.sport.spb.ru


Ibis Kataloge 89/94/95/97/98/99
http://www.cyclofiend.com/ibis/index.html

Interessante Kataloge u.a. Tange / True Temper / Ishiwate - Klassiker Geröhr
http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/index.html

Japanische Katalogsammlung..eher Klassisch und Road aber es finden sich auch MTB Teile darunter
http://cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com/reminiscencebyenglish.htm

Araya 1980 - 1995


			Catalog｜ARAYA Bicycle Project
		


Schaltwerk Sammlung + Einer Menge Dokumente/Kataloge
http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Home.html

Ritchey Katalog 1998 & 99
https://rubberbulletstudio.com/print

Pegoretti Katalog 1999 MTB: Pogo Stick





						1999 Pegoretti Catalog - Lakeside Bicycles Lake Oswego OR 97034 503-699-8665
					

Scanned images of Dario Pegoretti 1999 bicycle frame catalog




					www.lakeside-bikes.com
				





FRM Kataloge
https://www.yumpu.com/user/frmbike.de


Kuwahara 1989


			http://kuwahara-family.brieger.blog/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Kuwahara-1989.pdf
		



Viele 80s Kataloge u.a. Dia Compe,  SunTour, Scott Mathauser
http://www.velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=27
Finnisches Magazin '87 mit MTBs
https://issuu.com/mrvelo/docs/py_r_jaretki3-87/24

Bischen was zu Boone und Brew


Stronglight 2001 Katalog


Sunn 1989 - 2018


Diverse Kataloge


----------



## Brainman (21. Juni 2016)

http://www.retro-mtb.de/retro-mtb-kataloge


----------



## maxim-DD (28. Juni 2016)

Formula 1999
https://picasaweb.google.com/114248544140526722371/Formula1999?authkey=Gv1sRgCP2dh6jy_rvTnAE#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (24. Dezember 2016)

Alles rundum K2 und Proflex, Noleen inklusive viele Betriebsanleitungen usw:

http://www.idriders.com/proflex/tech/

Noleen shop:

http://shop.noleenj6.com/category.sc?categoryId=7


----------



## edwardje (24. Dezember 2016)

Trek Y Models:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/trek/trek.htm

http://www.vintage-trek.com/model_numbers1.htm


----------



## Fujisan (2. Januar 2017)

Wer sich für den französischen Hersteller "Sunn", eine der Kultmarken der 1990er Jahre interessiert, der findet unter DIESEM Link (fast) alle Kataloge. (Danke an @DaniT für's Aufstöbern der Seite )


----------



## baerst5 (7. März 2018)

Brainman schrieb:


> http://www.retro-mtb.de/retro-mtb-kataloge


Leider nicht mehr aktuell, der Link


----------



## Spezi66 (4. Juni 2018)

Manuals für CK, Fox und Manitou

http://www.spoke-n-word-cycles.com/service_docs.htm


----------



## Marmoset (23. März 2019)

Scapin Katalog '98


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Dezember 2019)

gibts irgendwo ne übersicht, wann welche komponenten kamen? suche gerade nach einer zeitlich passenden kettenführung fürs bike (zwischen 2002 und 2007 sollte es getimed sein.
die üblichen verdächtigen wie e13 etc kann ich nicht verbauen, da am oberen käfig unter der kette keine querstrebe mehr sein darf (wird mit der schwinge leider zu eng)


----------



## Deleted 451493 (29. Januar 2020)

Das Archiv
					

Damit man ein Bike artgerecht und "period correct" aufbauen kann, ist entweder ein geballtes Wissen und Elefantenhirn notwendig, oder ein potentes Archiv. Da wir weder Ersteres, noch Zweiteres haben, setzen wir seit längerem auf das Archiv. Es ist eine Zusammenstellung unzähliger Recherchen...




					www.oldschoolracing.ch
				




Alte Kataloge und ansonsten schöne Seite mit tollen Bikes, wär auch was für die Classic Seite....


----------

